# FB Control did you lock them out of their page?



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

just thinking while I have the password I could change it post a final message on 
wall exposing her as serial cheater. Also thank all the FB friends who told her what she was doing
was wrong - none-- Or I can create a confession from her- Don't need to do it but I could until she changes the passwords I have access for now.
did you get some FB revenge?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

While it might feel good, you might want to talk to a lawyer before doing something like that.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> just thinking while I have the password I could change it post a final message on
> wall exposing her as serial cheater. Also thank all the FB friends who told her what she was doing
> was wrong - none-- Or I can create a confession from her- Don't need to do it but I could until she changes the passwords I have access for now.
> did you get some FB revenge?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I went to cheaterville.com Then sent annon emails to every Facebook contact or pm them from another account. That way they could not change it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

If you plan for R, that would be bad. I think it is a bad idea anyway. It will just make the divorce more bitter. Is it worth it?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably a bad idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

That will just put you in a bad light. Comes across as childish and vindictive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I locked her out of her secret facebook account. It only had 1 friend on it anyway...the OM. 

Because I had gotten the password to her secret account, I was able to change the password and intercept a PM from OM. He sent a pretty good fishing letter. Had my wife write a NC letter in front of me and send it. He never tried to fish again on that account. But he did try fishing again, by leaving a message at her work voice mail.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> just thinking while I have the password I could change it post a final message on
> wall exposing her as serial cheater. Also thank all the FB friends who told her what she was doing
> was wrong - none-- Or I can create a confession from her- Don't need to do it but I could until she changes the passwords I have access for now.
> did you get some FB revenge?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Read the exposure post in the newbie thread , you should while you can copy the friends names and links to there Facebook pages , you never know..

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Humble Married Man (Dec 18, 2011)

IMO, it would make you look infantile. Instead of handling this in the most calm and contained manner as possible, you would act like the typical vindictive BS. 

In any case, I don't see why any of _her_ friends would care that much if you decided to do what you are planning. Are they her friends or your friends?

Actually, you would look sort of nutty if you were to hack into her account and type stuff up into her name (I also question the legality of such an act). She could take advantage of that...

"My crazy husband hacked into my account, and is making all sorts of sh#t up."


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

****did you get some FB revenge?****

I found it to be a valuable source of information -- getting a better idea of who this woman is and to see the times that they interacted. In fact, I was bummed when my guy offered to defriend his "friend" on FB. And then shortly thereafter, he defriended the only mutual friend they had. 

I said yes when he offered because I knew it would appear hypocritical if later I complained about him or her writing on each other's wall. 

But also, I would refrain from sending anything offensive through FB as I would not want to be put off of it myself. If I had to change web based email providers --that's one thing. But for now, there's only one Facebook. Use it to your advantage.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Blind - she's a serious serial cheater. Don't get pulled into the drama she will spin up then would have her served.

The best thing you can do with someone like her is to go dark and do nothing. Why? 

First she seems to thrive on drama and attention - so taking that away from her will be what drives her crazy.

Second, everything you do will give her another anchor to create drama around. If you do a FB thing, it will give her huge drama with her friends and make her the center of attention. Which is what she craves.

The only thing you could do to mess with her a little, is on the day she gets served, go in an change her pwd to something random. It' will slow do her ability to post about her drama and get sympathy.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah I really wasn't planning on it - just I know she will change thd password herself and that access will
be gone- just wanted to see if others had done it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> just thinking while I have the password I could change it post a final message on
> wall exposing her as serial cheater. Also thank all the FB friends who told her what she was doing
> was wrong - none-- Or I can create a confession from her- Don't need to do it but I could until she changes the passwords I have access for now.
> did you get some FB revenge?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have control of her FB page now. I changed her profile pic with the dude and wrote "My new Beau". Changed her status to single. Her nephew called her and told her that her FB page was hacked. I got several replies from her friends and I explained that she was having an internet affair with the guy. I did not have all the details of how it was also a PA at the time though I suspected it. I changed everything back and now not one of her friends have contacted her. I put the OM on Cheaterville.com and have over 100,000 hits. My WS asked me if I was going to put her on that website and I said it all depends. I am now trying R (though D is an option). I could have gone even more extreme but her family and my friends told me to stop. When you are hyper angry you do not think straight. My WS told me that she will never be on FB again and asked me to delete her FB page when I feel ready to do so. She wanted pictures from her FB page and the ones she asked for I will download and send to our joint email account. I deleted all our pictures from our vacation in Ft. Lauderdale, Fl and Disney from this summer as (I did not know at the time) she was in constant contact with him, had sex with him for the second or third time on Sept 27th. We got back from Disney on the 24th and the OM took his family to Disney on the 29th.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm with others screams of childish, but hey if it helps you sleep better at night. I can't ever imagine doing that either I would stay or leave simple as that.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Out of site out of mind. She's the past let her go and live a happy life from this point on 

If she gets married and lives happily ever after, not your problem.

If she should accidentally smack her head against a 2x4 just flying through the air by itself, not your problem.

You're only concern is you (and your kids if you have any) from now on. Hard to forget right now but it becomes easier, just like a family member dying, you cry and are sad but eventually they fade into a memory only.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I wont do anything so don't worry but was tempted to photoshop the word "w..re" (add h and o) her profile pic- yes I'm losing my religion it has been
a severe test/trial trying to stay composed, fight temptations, I have to control my language.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you put OM on cheaterville.com?


----------

